
Sinclair Black Watch (wristwatch) - retSava
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Watch_(wristwatch)
======
retSava
Old retro watch that debuted in 1975, really beautiful but had lots of
problems, eg only 10 day battery lifetime while claiming 1 year (and batteries
hard to replace). Could be bought as a kit or fully assembled.

Reminded me of a watch I did a while ago, with a HPDL-1414 display and a
msp430:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-n53o-2VUA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-n53o-2VUA)

